# Sulmet vs DiMethox



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I have not had a good spring as far as me being on schedule and my kids have not had cocci treatment or preventative. They look crappy to me. Being as how there are 13 doeings, dam-raised and half skittish, I wanted somethin less labor intensive than DiMethox. Hubby called from feedstore and they did not have Dimethox anyway and I had him get Sulmet (I have never used it)...Then when i looked it up on here, saw it was not to be used in the drinking water but actually used orally so it is just a big bottle of DiMethox for all intents and purposes...just have to give more.

So i don't want to give Sulmet. I would rather just give DiMethox. Feedstore ordered it and it is still not in.

WHAT IS THE EASIEST???


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Nearly every single place is sold out of di-methox this year. We used to only use di-methox so we had to switch and we went to Corid. We use it at the rate Kay said at 6.25 ml / 25 lbs every day for 5 days. It seems to be working well but you still have just as much labor involved as using di-methox. Good luck on finding any.

Ray


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't really know of any way to be for sure about getting the kids on a coccida prevention other than a feed. (If you aren't dosing them individually.) 

I know a lot of boer breeders use rumesin mineral blocks for their kids and it seems to work well for them. Others have rumesin put in the feed. I have not found the feed to work but that is just my herd. I also used Di-Methox for a year or two but it never did help prevent the coccidiosis here. Albon and sulmet work the best here. Cor-Rid dosen't work here either. It really depends on your herd but the prevention is very labor intensive, especially in dam raised kids.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks yall. I had great success with the Dimethox last year, in their bottles. This year, dam-raised and in old pens, these kids NEED sulfa. Or cheap goats for someone wanting to buy them and then treat at home :lol


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

we always used Di-methox and of course this year not, the corid treament dose I used did not work, and we have to revamp. Where can I get Albon Amanda? we lost kids, I haven't lost kids in years. I'm thinking of pouring cement to raise kids on! Fall to winter raising only. and buying all the dimethox I can find. : )


----------



## marytx (Mar 17, 2008)

I picked up a bottle of Sulmet. It was easy to give and I was pleased with the results. I had a little doe with the runs, hanging her head and looking like I might lose her. A few days on the drug and she was her perky old self again, and has since been visibly gaining weight again.

I just used a needless syringe and popped the drug in the back of her mouth. I used the instructions and dosage on Fiascofarms.

mary


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Corid is so much better than sulmet and if you use the doses in 101 it works.


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

Sherrie, I usually went to my vet and bought it some at a time but you can order it from Jeffers or PBS by the gallon. It'll last you a LONG time. Sulmet you can buy by the pint and it works well here. I hope you have better luck it is always sad to lose kids.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Diane! The whole dam raised thing only works if you seperate the does and kids into pens of their own away from older kids and use the medicated meat goat pellets on the dams, the kids then can be creep fed, first they eat with mom with not enough for them really left, they then go to the same exact feeder that is blocked from moms with boards, they eat as much as they want. Gives you lots of growth quickly, they learn to eat weeks ahead of bottle raised kids. And the sustain release bolus's of sulfas for calves, I have used them before, you give one and then 2 days later another, it takes awhile in the rumen to dissolve. It's definetly busy work getting them down but just treating them twice and not 5 times.

A sulfa is a sulfa is a sulfa, pipevet.com used to sell sulfaquinoxiline, I used to use it also, it had really low like 1cc per 50 pound directions for sheep which we doubled, but only having to give 2cc is huge you can then put a cc of syrup in the 3cc syringe and it's easy to give.

I love the Corid dosages Kaye gave me. I will be using it, we have had clear fecals, you have to have seen fecals at our farm to understand how huge this is. Vicki


----------



## trnubian (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know the exact diffrence in sulfa but I believe albon and sulmet are similar and Di-methox and Cor-Rid are ina category all of their own.

I know my neighbors and I tried using Cor-Rid for a year and it didn't work AT ALL. However, another friend I have uses it all the time and it works well for her. It really does depend on your farm for some reason, at least that has been my experience. Not sure why it is???


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Sulmet here as that is what is available.
Corid has not worked here.
We tried that and I switched to Sulmet.
It is a pain to give. It depends on the kid.
Some take it down fine and others scream and fight like I am murdering them but it does work here.
As we all live in different areas of the country I think that plays a big part in what works and what doesn't.
I did use calf feed with Dcox M in it and that worked but it is a sweet feed and Vicky shamed me out of that.
They are on the same dairy ration my milkers get.
That makes it easy to only have one mixture to mess with.
This year I have two but that is better than three.
I mix my own feed as several of us do.
I do use a creep feeder. It is a calf creep feeder actually with my own adaptations to it.
It has a feeder of alfalfa pellets and one of grain and hay all in a row with a piece of cattle panel in front to keep the little stinkers from climbing in the dishes. Works great. It was given to me free.
I liked the price. :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Albon, Dimethox and there are hundreds of others are sulfas. 

Corid is Amprolium and most folks problems with them are dosage. 

Deccox M used in the milk daily is the same drug as Decoquinate that is used in grain. 

Lasalocid and Bovatec are the same feed throughs in grain.

Rumensin is another.

Dosage and the understanding of how and why you are using it is key to any prevention program.

Honestly if the sulfa (unless she changed it) dosages on Fiascofarm.com are so off that if you used it an it works you never had cocci to begin with in the kid, likely bacterial scours which sulfa's also treat very well. Vicki


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

What dosage does everyone use for Albon?

Autumn


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Hey...........yeah..........desperate here..........What dosage DOES everyone use for Albon???? actually Di-Methox Solution 12.5???? 

I just got some yesterday.........used the dosage on Fiaso Farm and now I see a big discussion about the dosages being 3.something too low? 

I have a little doe confimed case of "significant" in fecal......... she's been here for one week tomorrow.....poop was good when she got here, but she was just treated by her old owner w/ Di-methox powder and then Corid.

Now she's loose again, and my vet said significant coccidia.....probably from my barn/pasture?

Anyway, last year the vet gave me Albon (SULFadIMETHOXINE) but this year, believe it or not, this clinic SWEARS they haven't carried the clear version for YEARS, and gave me the suspension liquid (yellow and sticky) for dogs and cats.

I went around them and got the generic from another vet, but just decided to add it to water (for 14 other goats) as well well as dose orally.

Now, I see there is much debate about dosage. 

HELP!!!! PLEASE!!!!! 
It's Di-Methox Solution 12.5 .......not labeled for goats
I have a 10 lb doeling (8 weeks old) and yesterday I gave her 2ml, and was planning on only giving 1 today.......(according to Fiasco Farm site)

******I understand what Vicki was saying about 40% vs. 12.5%, but I can't believe I'm going to give like 6 mls to this little baby???? Vicki...........if you're out there can you confirm that I understood your past post correctly? 

And if anyone has also dosed in the water too for the others..........what dosage do you use? .....it's like 1.56 per gallon for cows.....and like 2 oz per gallon for chickens?

Corid was only 1 oz for 5 gallons...............so am I really going to put 10 oz. or 300 cc's into my 5 gallon water bucket? THAT IS HUGE! I am just so afraid of overdosing them or something.

Also, I don't know WHAT the dr. gave me last year which was clear and labeled Albon????? but the dosages were way smaller.......to be exact 2.7 cc's drenched for 5 days to a 9 lb. doeling.

I am so frustrated..........I try to do everything right, and learn everything, but there's so much conflicting info. out there, and even the vet is a far bet from always right.........they're not much interested in goats I don't think. 

Just got done w/ Soremouth and now it's time for Coccidiosis! Calgon.....take me away~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

My kids are old and still have not had sulfa.

I am dam-raising, but the kids are fed separate so they get some feed without competition from adults.

Hubby does not want me to open this huge bottle of Sulmet, still waiting for DiMethox order from feedstore, he wants to trade it in.

No kids have died or gotten real sick, they just simply look like crap compared to last year. So much so that I can't sell them with pride so I am drowning in goats and depressed about it. We can't afford to feed them.

Last years kids BLOOMED, this years kids embarrass me.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Diane they don't have DeMethox 40% aren't making any more until July I think. So get Corid. Besides which is working for Vicki better. and get those kids treated or you will have major damage unrepairable.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Think about it...Dimethox is an IV drug and it's why it's 40%....sulmet is only 12.5%, so yes when you use Dimethox you only use 1cc per 10 pound on day one through 5 for treatment. With 12.5% you are using 90cc per 100 pounds, so nearly 1cc per 1 pound instead of 1cc per 10 pounds. 

And drinking water anything with goats simply doesn't work, they just drink less water, which then sets you up for more problems...urinary calculi in bucks and failure to thrive in kids because dams aren't milking. We see it in boer herds all the time. Plus you have no idea who is getting what dosage with water dosages. Vicki


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to use this $39.00 bottle of Sulmet.

Bill just called and said he spoke to the feedstore guy again and feedstore guy said the DiMethox manufacturer said that there was a "misuse" of dimethox so it was pulled. It has to be "reapproved" before it is put back on the shelf.

I will start them on Sulmet tomorrow.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

be sure and use correct dosage.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

oh my, I hope we goat people didn't Misuse it : )


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's never us  It is likely an ingredient in some new designer drug...or something missues in calves  Vicki


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

No, not us :lol

So roughly, give Sulmet at the rate of 10cc per 12 pounds of kid orally, by itself, with needle-less syringe for treatment, for 5 days.

Then 21 days later, counting from the last day of treatment, begin again.

In my case, i will give the treatment dose first round, and the prevention dose second round (perhaps).

So a 36 lb kid needs 30cc

I need a bigger boat....I mean syringe.


----------

